# Failed the Civil FE



## icon (Jan 18, 2018)

Hi all,

I took the Civil FE for the first time last week and was pretty confident about it. I studied only for about 3 weeks (during my winter break) about 5-6 hours a day. I created a solid study plan and focused my time on my stronger subjects (Transpo, Hydraulics, Geotech, Env, Mathematics, Ethics and Construction). I mainly used the videos from Marshall University and my FE prep book (FE Civil Review - Michael Lindeburg) to brush up on old subjects.

I was also pretty familiar with the cheat sheet thats given on the test, I used it during my studying and knew where everything was during the test. Since I'm a pretty fast test taker, I finished my exam about an hour early and only guessed on about a total of 10-15 questions for the entire exam. I was very shocked and disappointed when I got my results back this morning and unfortunately did not pass. Attached is my diagnostic and as you can see, I did poorly in majority of the subjects. I think my failure could be due to the fact that I didn't do enough practice problems? Although I felt confident about my knowledge. 

I want to take the test ASAP since the semester will start to pick up again and you all know how difficult it is to manage engineering classes, work and studying for a huge exam like the FE. But I'm not sure if there is a time constraint between my first exam and my retake, I've looked everywhere online and can't seem to find a solid answer. I am in the state of California so if any of you have any idea that would be really helpful! I know you can only take 3 exams during a 12 month period but not sure for the time between each tests. Also if any of you have any study tips/advice I would really appreciate it. 

Thank you!


----------



## MIPE (Jan 18, 2018)

Based on the report, not sure why the number of questions is 100 and not 110. Any clue?


----------



## icon (Jan 18, 2018)

MIPE said:


> Based on the report, not sure why the number of questions is 100 and not 110. Any clue?


I didn't notice that until now but I think those 10 questions were the pretest items that NCEES places to possibly use for future exams.


----------



## DLD (Jan 26, 2018)

Hi Icon,

I have lost the test before. I am taking again in a few weeks. However I come up with a spreadsheet that helps me to improve the areas that need most of the work. I hope it will help.


 


Online


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


 


Questions


Scale


Score


 


 


 


 


1


Mathematics


8


15


8.3


0.55


55.3%


 


4.43


2


Probability and Statistics


5


15


0


0.00


0.0%


 


0.00


3


Computational Tools 


4


15


8.9


0.59


59.3%


 


2.37


4


Ethics and Professional Practice


4


15


7


0.47


46.7%


 


1.87


5


Engineering Economics


5


15


8.3


0.55


55.3%


 


2.77


6


Statics


7


15


8.3


0.55


55.3%


 


3.87


7


Dynamics


5


15


9.3


0.62


62.0%


 


3.10


8


Mechanical of materials


8


15


7.3


0.49


48.7%


 


3.89


9


Materials


5


15


8.6


0.57


57.3%


 


2.87


10


Fluid Mechanics


5


15


7.8


0.52


52.0%


 


2.60


11


Hydraulics &amp; Hydrologic Systems


8


15


8.4


0.56


56.0%


 


4.48


12


Structural Analysis


6


15


7.2


0.48


48.0%


 


2.88


13


Structural Design


7


15


7.5


0.50


50.0%


 


3.50


14


Geotechnical Engineering


9


15


7.9


0.53


52.7%


 


4.74


15


Transportation Engineering


9


15


9.3


0.62


62.0%


 


5.58


16


Environmental Engineering


6


15


9.5


0.63


63.3%


 


3.80


17


Construction


5


15


10.3


0.69


68.7%


 


3.43


18


Surveying


4


15


6.7


0.45


44.7%


 


1.79


 


 


110


 


 


 


52%


 


57.97

View attachment Book1a.xlsx


----------



## icon (Feb 1, 2018)

thank you so much! I will use this to focus on the areas that I'm struggling with. I hope you do well on your exam too!


----------

